# catch and release=2.400€ Strafe



## master26 (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch die Bild Zeitung heute  gelesen ?? Da stand ein Artikel drin, dass ein Angler aus Detmold einige Karpfen gefangen hatte und  mit den Fotos gemacht hat = kontrolliert worden, Anzeige bekommen, Gerichtsverhandlung = 2.400€ weniger aufm Konto.
Das wurde auch im Radio WDR2 berichtet.

Was soll man denn dazu noch sagen ??Was in vielen oder vieleicht auch allen Länder erwünscht ist, kostet hier richtig Schotter|uhoh: kotz........


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

catch and release oder auch decide wie es viele auch nennen, ist nicht überall erwünscht oder gang und gebe. und dank eines gewissen verbandes, wirds wohl auch irgendwann für die anderen (noch) c&r geduldeten bundesländer so laufen.

gang und gebe in bayern...
c&r ist nicht immer nur eine ordnungswiedrigkeit. wenn dabei fotos gemacht werden und die als beweis gültig verwertet werden, gibts immer ne anzeige + strafe (geld) bis hin zum entzug des scheins.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



master26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von euch die Bild Zeitung heute gelesen ?? Da stand ein Artikel drin, dass ein Angler aus Detmold einige Karpfen gefangen hatte und mit den Fotos gemacht hat = kontrolliert worden, Anzeige bekommen, Gerichtsverhandlung = 2.400€ weniger aufm Konto.
> Das wurde auch im Radio WDR2 berichtet.
> ...


 



Vor etlichen Jahren ist auch mal eine unbemannte Rakete
abgestürzt.
Zeitungsüberschrift : B..d sprach zuerst mit den Toten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Nabend,

Hier mal das Zitat von WDR de:



> Das Detmolder Amtsgericht hat einen Angler aus dem Kreis Lippe zu einer Geldstrafe von 2.400 Euro verurteilt. Der Mann hatte wiederholt große Karpfen gefangen und sich und andere Angler damit fotografiert. Danach habe er die Tiere wieder ins Wasser gelassen. Nach dem Gesetz gilt das als Tierquälerei. In Anglerkreisen wird das dagegen als "Catch und Release", also "Fangen und wieder freilassen" bezeichnet und als umweltgerechte Bestandssicherung für Fische gewertet. Stand: 02.04.2011, 12:38 Uhr


 
Die Veruteilung erfolgte nicht wegen dem Zurücksetzen sondern wegen der Fotoorgie.
Wer so dämlich ist hat das zurecht verdient.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Ja das ist schon so eine Sache:

Einerseits finde ich Cach&release gut, denn einen zu großen Karpfen kann ich nicht gebrauchen.
aber aus Spaß einen Fisch zu fangen, ihm den Stress und der Angst aussetzen und ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen (vielleicht mit verletzungen) ist auch nicht toll.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Hier mal das Zitat von WDR de:
> 
> ...






*|good:*


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon so eine Sache:
> 
> Einerseits finde ich Cach&release gut, denn einen zu großen Karpfen kann ich nicht gebrauchen.
> aber aus Spaß einen Fisch zu fangen, ihm den Stress und der Angst aussetzen und ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen (vielleicht mit verletzungen) ist auch nicht toll.



ja was jetzt? dein post ist ein absoluter wiederspruch in sich. |uhoh:


edit:



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *|good:*
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



*good spam*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

In Holland ist es genau andersrum. Da bezahlst Du Strafe, wenn Du zb. Hechte oder Karpfen nicht zurücksetzt.

Und dann erklär mal einem Kind was nun richtig oder falsch ist und welches Land nun richtige oder falsche Gesetze hat.


----------



## Fanne (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

find ich in ordnung ! 

wer nur angeln geht um das fotoalbum voll zu bekommen der hats nicht anders verdient !!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

die Strafe von 2400,- Euro ist viel zu wenig. Das doppelte wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Hi Tommi,


> Und dann erklär mal einem Kind was nun richtig oder falsch ist und welches Land nun richtige oder falsche Gesetze hat.


 
Falls das Kind weiß das Fische außerhalb des Wasser ersticken , könnte man dem Kind erklären das das jeder  Aufenthalt außerhalb des Wassers für den Fisch nicht gerade angenehm ist. Foto und Wiegeaktionen erhöhen den Zeitraum der Qual unnötig. Und weil dieser Angler den Fischen das angetan hat wurde er bestraft.

Das sollten selbst Kinder verstehen........


----------



## Macker (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Es dürfte dem Fängerbekannt gewesen sein das er in der BRD ist und nicht in NL.
Also hat er sich auch an Deutsche gesetze zuhalten.
Ergo selbst Schuld.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bassey (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland ist es genau andersrum. Da bezahlst Du Strafe, wenn Du zb. Hechte oder Karpfen nicht zurücksetzt.
> 
> Und dann erklär mal einem Kind was nun richtig oder falsch ist und welches Land nun richtige oder falsche Gesetze hat.



Darf man da überhaupt keinen Hecht mitnehmen?!


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> die Strafe von 2400,- Euro ist viel zu wenig. Das doppelte wäre besser gewesen.



gründe für die aussage?
hast du noch nie einen fisch  zurück gesetzt oder fotografiert? in dem bericht wird vielleicht einfach nur überdeutlich erwähnt, dass er fotografiert wurde...daran schon gedacht?

hier sollte sich keiner ein urteil erlauben, der nicht auch schon mal einen fisch zurück gesetzt hat. und dazu zähle ich auch weissfisch+barsch usw...denn auch die müssten laut gesetz in den entsprechenden bundesländern entnommen werden.
das mit dem foto ist mehr nebensächlich, was spricht dagegen wenn zb. die freundin (keine anglerin) mit am gewässer ist und einen bei der landung fotografiert? es geht nicht mehr/weniger zeit dafür drauf als ohne bildchen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

ich bin generel auch für catch&release (auch wenn ich gerne mal was für die pfanne mitnehme) ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich deutschland ist das einzigste land mit solchen bescheuerten gesetzen ich erinner mich gerade an einem artikel in der blinker "Deutschland ein Land für Angler" sowas bescheuertes !


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



> denn auch die müssten laut gesetz in den entsprechenden bundesländern entnommen werden.


Gesetz?? AufBundes oder Landesebene????
DAS möcht ich sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland ist es genau andersrum. Da bezahlst Du Strafe, wenn Du zb. Hechte oder Karpfen *nicht zurücksetzt.*
> 
> Und dann erklär mal einem Kind was nun richtig oder falsch ist und welches Land nun *richtige* oder *falsche* Gesetze hat.


 


Tommi,#h

du solltest dir das Posting noch mal durchlesen.
Die Strafe wurde anscheinend nicht wegen C&R verhängt,
sondern wegen der Fotosession.:m
Und es gibt auch keine richtigen oder falsche Gesetze,
sondern nur geltende. 
Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> gründe für die aussage?
> hast du noch nie einen fisch zurück gesetzt oder fotografiert? in dem bericht wird vielleicht einfach nur überdeutlich erwähnt, dass er fotografiert wurde...daran schon gedacht?
> 
> hier sollte sich keiner ein urteil erlauben, der nicht auch schon mal einen fisch zurück gesetzt hat. und dazu zähle ich auch weissfisch+barsch usw...denn auch die müssten laut gesetz in den entsprechenden bundesländern entnommen werden.
> das mit dem foto ist mehr nebensächlich, was spricht dagegen wenn zb. die freundin (keine anglerin) mit am gewässer ist und einen bei der landung fotografiert? es geht nicht mehr/weniger zeit dafür drauf als ohne bildchen.


 

ich lebe in Bayern und da darf ich das nicht:q:q:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Bassey schrieb:


> Darf man da überhaupt keinen Hecht mitnehmen?!


In den meisten Regionen nicht.


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ich bin generel auch für catch&release (auch wenn ich gerne mal was für die pfanne mitnehme) ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich deutschland ist das einzigste land mit solchen bescheuerten gesetzen ich erinner mich gerade an einem artikel in der blinker "Deutschland ein Land für Angler" sowas bescheuertes !



über kurz oder lang werden auch noch fängige methoden und systeme verboten, wirst schon sehen. 

zb. dropshot oder boilies. steht auch ein bericht in der aktuellen "der raubfisch" zeitschrift mit dem titel "dropshop verbot"...da geht es darum, dass der autor der meinung ist, barsche sterben aus und die artenvielfalt verändert sich, weil dropshot einfach zu fängig für unter anderem barsch ist...
sowas bei einer broschüre des VDSF zu lesen würde mich nicht wundern, aber in einer weit verbreiteten angler-zeitschrift für raubfische...#d


----------



## ivo (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ich bin generel auch für catch&release (auch wenn ich gerne mal was für die pfanne mitnehme) ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich deutschland ist das einzigste land mit solchen bescheuerten gesetzen ich erinner mich gerade an einem artikel in der blinker "Deutschland ein Land für Angler" sowas bescheuertes !


|good:


@Gunnar.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3251205&postcount=1


----------



## Rubberduck (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Gesetz?? AufBundes oder Landesebene????
> DAS möcht ich sehen.



In Bayern steht das z. B. in der AVFig. Das Zurücksetzen eines entnahmefähigen Fisches stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Diejenigen die hier schreiben selbst schuld und die strafe ist zu gering sind doch auch nur scheinheilig... ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr auch fangfotos habt von fischen die ihr zurück gesetzt habt...

deswegen nehmt sowas lieber kommentarlos hin... #d


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Gesetz?? AufBundes oder Landesebene????
> DAS möcht ich sehen.



ich zitiere einfach mal, weil es ist korrekt:



Rubberduck schrieb:


> In Bayern steht das z. B. in der AVFig. Das  Zurücksetzen eines entnahmefähigen Fisches stellt eine  Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.



und ein entnahmefähiger fisch ist auch ein noch so kleiner, grätenreicher, vielleicht nicht unbedingt gut schmeckender weissfisch oder ein kleiner barsch. diese müsstest du dann immer entnehmen, ansonsten verstoß gegen geltendes recht.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Ok , ok ........... die Bayern. Stimmt da habt ihr Recht.......


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Diejenigen die hier schreiben selbst schuld und die strafe ist zu gering sind doch auch nur scheinheilig... ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr auch fangfotos habt von fischen die ihr zurück gesetzt habt...
> 
> deswegen nehmt sowas lieber kommentarlos hin... #d


 
danke für scheinheilig :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ich zitiere einfach mal, weil es ist korrekt:
> 
> 
> 
> und ein entnahmefähiger fisch ist auch ein noch so kleiner, grätenreicher, vielleicht nicht unbedingt gut schmeckender weissfisch oder ein kleiner barsch. diese müsstest du dann immer entnehmen, ansonsten verstoß gegen geltendes recht.


 



Und was hast du jetzt neues gesagt?#c
Aber ein Posting mehr.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



> deswegen nehmt sowas lieber kommentarlos hin...


 
Nö nö , sowas dämliches muß kommentiert werden.
Wer in der Öffentlichkeit einen derartigen , für uns Angler schädlichen Mist baut , hat es nicht anders verdient...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Diejenigen die hier schreiben selbst schuld und die strafe ist zu gering sind doch auch nur scheinheilig...


Ich unterscheide zwischen "Fangfotos" und "Fotoorgien" wie sie von diversen "Huntern" (Waller- und _Carp_) gemacht werden. Nichts spricht dagegen einen außergewöhnlichen Fang zu fotografieren, aber was einige Idioten am Wasser als "Fangfoto machen" bezeichnen finde ich zum Kotzen. Die Geldstrafe für die Trottel war noch zu gering. Wer so bescheuert ist verdient es nicht anders.



> ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr auch fangfotos habt von fischen die ihr zurück gesetzt habt...


Die Wette solltest Du Dir nochmal überlegen, weil Du verlierst.


----------



## ivo (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö nö , sowas dämliches muß kommentiert werden.
> Wer in der Öffentlichkeit einen derartigen , für uns Angler schädlichen Mist baut , hat es nicht anders verdient...



Mist bauen nur die Schlächter und ein gewisser Verband der Angeln nur als Nahrungserwerb legitimieren will.
Manch einer kann auch als Piratenfischer durch gehen.


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und was hast du jetzt neues gesagt?#c
> Aber ein Posting mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



sei mir nicht böse, aber sowas von einem mit über 4.000 beiträgen zu hören...und dann auch noch so kindisch, weil ich ihn etwas angefahren habe auf seite eins...und genau nach fehler suchen, um mir irgendwie ans bein zu pinkeln, du bist lachhaft :q

ich habe mit meinem posting eine frage beantwortet und etwas ergänzt, darum auch die zitate der frage, der antwort (frage galt nämlich eigentlich mir, nur wurde sie vorweg von jemand anderne beantwortet [danke dafür]).


----------



## Rubberduck (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> das mit dem foto ist mehr nebensächlich, was spricht dagegen wenn zb. die freundin (keine anglerin) mit am gewässer ist und einen bei der landung fotografiert? es geht nicht mehr/weniger zeit dafür drauf als ohne bildchen.



Das mit dem Foto kann nebensächlich sein. Wenn z. B. eine Begleitperson (egal ob Angler oder nicht) die Landung und das unverzügliche Zurücksetzen fotografiert wird meist nichts einzuwenden sein. Wenn es aber vor dem Zurücksetzen eine ausgedehnte Fotosession gibt, bei welcher der Fisch bei praller Sonne über mehrere Minuten in verschiedenen Posen präsentiert wird, ist das nicht mehr in Ordnung. Das ist auch keine Frage von C&R.
Der Artikel gibt nun leider nicht genug Information um zu sehen wo sich der Angler bewegt hat.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö nö , sowas dämliches muß kommentiert werden.
> Wer in der Öffentlichkeit einen derartigen , für uns Angler schädlichen Mist baut , hat es nicht anders verdient...


 
#6 mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen #6


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Diejenigen die hier schreiben selbst schuld und die strafe ist zu gering sind doch auch nur scheinheilig... ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr auch fangfotos habt von fischen die ihr zurück gesetzt habt...
> 
> deswegen nehmt sowas lieber kommentarlos hin... #d



Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut...
nö, meine Fische sind alle bereits abgestochen auf den Fotos#c

Und was die Frage nach Bundes- oder Landesrecht betrifft: Tierschutzgesetz ist Bundessache und er ist wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt worden, weil er nur zum Zwecke eines (oder mehrerer?) Fotos die gefangenen Fische länger als nötig außerhalb des Wassers gelassen hat.
Aus meiner Sicht rechtlich völlig korrekt gelaufen.

Und über ja und nein zu C&R wollen wir doch wohl hier nicht den 7435. Thread eröffnen, oder??? #d#d#d


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Man muss doch einen "vernünftigen" Grund haben ein Tier zu töten bzw. zu entnehmen und dadurch zu töten.
Wenn mir z.B. ein gefangener Fisch zu groß ist, so dass ich ihn eben nicht verwerten kann, sehe ich keinen "vernünftigen" Grund das Tier zu töten. Deshalb setze ich ihn zurück.
Ich schätze das ist meist Auslegungssache.


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Tipp schrieb:


> Man muss doch einen "vernünftigen" Grund haben ein Tier zu töten bzw. zu entnehmen und dadurch zu töten.
> Wenn mir z.B. ein gefangener Fisch zu groß ist, so dass ich ihn eben nicht verwerten kann, sehe ich keinen "vernünftigen" Grund das Tier zu töten. Deshalb setze ich ihn zurück.
> Ich schätze das ist meist Auslegungssache.



nicht in bayern.
hab das bei der jahreshauptversammlung ebenso angesprochen, wie von dir argumentiert.

aber generell würd ich dazu jetzt auch einfach mal sagen:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und über ja und nein zu C&R wollen wir doch wohl hier nicht den 7435. Thread eröffnen, oder??? #d#d#d


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Tipp schrieb:


> Man muss doch einen "vernünftigen" Grund haben ein Tier zu töten bzw. zu entnehmen und dadurch zu töten.
> Wenn mir z.B. ein gefangener Fisch zu groß ist, so dass ich ihn eben nicht verwerten kann, sehe ich keinen "vernünftigen" Grund das Tier zu töten. Deshalb setze ich ihn zurück.
> Ich schätze das ist meist Auslegungssache.


 
das ist doch kein Problem wenn du vorher nicht 10 Fotos gemacht hast.


----------



## Fanne (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

achja  hier schreien wieder mal die mehrzahl an karpfenangler das das man doch schweigsam es hinnehmen soll....


ich  setze natürlich auch fische zurück ganz klar , ich weiss auch das ich mich unter umständen damit strafbar mache !

aber man muss ganz klar sagen das  bestimmt 85 % der karpfenangler in deutschland nur angeln gehen um die fische zu wiegen  , fotografieren usw ....


 bei manchen spezies kann man schon von missbrauch  reden was diese mit den karpfen veranstalten .

mir ist auch bewusst das ich mich jetzt mit meinen  text keine freunde mache bei den sogenannten CARP HUNTERS   


zurück zukommen  zwecks Fisch zurücksetzen und dennoch  recht von den ordnungshüter zu bekommen  ....


ich bin mir ziemlich sicher , wenn ich einen fisch fange , wo ich sage ich kann bzw ich will diesen nicht verwerten , dann hake ich ihn schonend ab  und  lasse ich zurück in seinen element.

dazu gibt es aber verschiedene faktoren die diese entscheidung  in betracht ziehen .


sei es das es ein schöner brocken ist  , dennoch aber für viele viele nachkommen sorgen kann ....

 der fisch ist zu klein und solle lieber abwachsen !!! 

wenn ich das schonend tuhe   und begründen kann weshalb ich mich so entschieden habe den fisch zurück zusetzen , dann  wird niemand , aber auch niemand irgendjemanden anzeigen .


doch nur angeln um fische  20 x zu fotografieren  ,  ihn in einen sack  oder irgendwelche matten zulegen um ihn zu wiegen , 

das halte ich für voll daneben !


gruss


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Und Nachtrag: Gunnar. hats auf den Punkt gebracht!

@Tipp (und alle anderen, die es nicht bemerkt haben): Es geht nicht ums Zurücksetzen sondern nur darum, den Fisch vorher fotografiert zu haben. Das *ist* unnötige Tierquälerei.


----------



## Oberlandler (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



ivo schrieb:


> Mist bauen nur die Schlächter und ein gewisser Verband der Angeln nur als Nahrungserwerb legitimieren will.
> Manch einer kann auch als Piratenfischer durch gehen.



Oh man....

Was soll man auf so einen Beitrag antworten?
Ausser ebenfalls beleidigend zu werden lässt du einem ja keine Möglichkeit.
Aber da ich schon verwarrnt bin halte ich lieber mal die Klappe.
Ernst kann ich dich nach diesem Beitrag (ist ja nicht dein erster in 
dieser Richtung) langsam wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

@Fanne: stimmt genau so und ist in anderen Urteilen auch bereits genau so bestätigt worden (u.a. auch in NRW)


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> das ist doch kein Problem wenn du vorher nicht 10 Fotos gemacht hast.



Ich glaube meine Kamera macht bis zu 10 Bilder in der Sekunde wenn ich will. Bei vielen dauert allein das Lösen des Hakens länger.
Ich glaube wir alle kennen Leute, die untermaßige Fische auch recht unsanft zurücksetzen bzw. werfen.
Ich finde man sollte es nicht so verteufeln wenn Leute sich halt mit ihren Fischen fotografieren. 
Grade Karpfenangler benutzen ja zum großen Teil sogar extra Abhakmatten und so.
Ich bin übrigens kein Karpfenangler und mein Ziel beim Angeln ist es nur Fische zu fangen, die ich essen oder verwerten kann und möchte.


----------



## riecken (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Wie ist das den mit Matze koch und co..? die nehmen das auf Vid auf und verkaufen das ?? wie ist da die rechts lage ?|bigeyes


----------



## Sailfisch (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Hat jemand das Aktenzeichen oder zumindest das Gericht, damit man das Urteil anfordern kann?

Wäre für eine PN dankbar.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



riecken schrieb:


> Wie ist das den mit Matze koch und co..? die nehmen das auf Vid auf und verkaufen das ?? wie ist da die rechts lage ?|bigeyes


 

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


#h


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Interessant wäre, wenn man da mal eine Urteilsbegründung oder irgendwas in der Richtung lesen könnte. Danach wären wir alle schlauer und könnten vernünftig über die Sache diskutieren.


----------



## riecken (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
> 
> 
> #h


Ja gut das stimmt


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



riecken schrieb:


> Wie ist das den mit Matze koch und co..? die nehmen das auf Vid auf und verkaufen das ?? wie ist da die rechts lage ?|bigeyes



die angeln eben in regionen, wo dies erlaubt ist, bzw im ausland. zumal die alle durch ihre verträge gute anwälte im nacken haben, die ihnen im fall der fälle helfen.

--



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Aktenzeichen oder zumindest das Gericht, damit man das Urteil anfordern kann?
> 
> Wäre für eine PN dankbar.



was machst du eigentlich genau damit? hab das schön öfters in anderen threads gelesen, dass du dich dafür interessierst. ich nehme an du bist beruflich in einer kanzlei oder ähnlichem tätig.

--



gründler schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
> 
> 
> #h



du kannst aber sicher davon ausgehen, dass bei der massenhaften stückzahl der zeitschriften und videos sich definitiv ein kläger finden würde! somit kann man das nicht so sagen wie von dir geschrieben.
wenn sie denn mal in einer region angeln, wo c&r verboten ist, gibts halt eben ein howToFilitieren oder sonst was im anschluss


----------



## Gunnar. (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Aktenzeichen oder *zumindest das Gericht*, damit man das Urteil anfordern kann?
> 
> Wäre für eine PN dankbar.


 Detmolder Amtsgericht


----------



## gründler (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Detmolder Amtsgericht


 

.......Kreis Lippe.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Ich verweise auf mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema..
Seit wann ist es denn in Ordnung, Fische zum Spass zu Fangen um sie zurück zu setzen? Für mich stand immer der Verbrauch im Vordergrund. Leute die behaupten, Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz sind eine Nummer zu Egoistisch..
Ob da noch der gefangene Fisch richtig behandelt wird?
15 Min ohne Wasser, Foto, Wiegen, Zeigen Haha Hoho..
Abhakmatte... Natürlich...
Was für ein Schwachsinn..
Ist aber nur meine Meinung..
Der Staat bestraft eben gleich richtig, um den einen oder anderen die Augen zu offnen, was sie am Wasser anziehen..
Mir egal, ob das Land über z.B. Bayern lacht, so sind eben die Bestimmungen.
Ein Vergehen, das bestraft wird, wie jedes andere.. Was ist schon dabei? Finde ich schon viel Geld, das sollte man sich allerdings füher überlegen..


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

*Endlich mal ein Amtsrichter, der durchgreift.*  #6

Wer nur Karpfen angelt, um sie zu wiegen und zu fotografieren, der sollte gelegentlich mal mit seinem Gewässerwart reden, was der davon hält!

Und außerdem sollte der sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, vielleicht Golf spielen oder Briefmarken sammeln.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Sailfish arbeitet als Richter,und ist im DAV tätig und arbeitet mit leuten wie Prof.Schreckenbach und co.zusammen.


Zum wo kein Kläger da kein Richter....gehe ich besser nicht drauf ein googel dich mal schlau.

Ps: edit wird per Pn geklärt.

lg#h


----------



## micha84 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Finde das wen man ein Fisch landet das man auch diesen mitnimmt egal ob es 100g oder 200kg sind. Wen man schon angeln geht und den Drillkick erleben will dan muss man auch den Fang mitnehmen. Schlisslich erleidet der Fisch bei Drill und herausziehen an Land eine Art Schock und manche Fische werden so geschwächt das die paar Stunden später eingehen.


Man stelle sich vor man haut einen selber einen haken durch die Lippe und zieht einen paar Minuten durch die gegend da ist man froh wen es am ende vorbei ist.


----------



## Tipp (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Ich kenne zufällig Karpfenangler, die Golf spielen.
Da Golf aber kein besonders spannendes Hobby ist braucht man da schon noch andere als Ausgleich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> *sei mir nicht böse*, aber sowas von einem mit über 4.000 beiträgen zu hören...und dann auch noch so kindisch, weil ich ihn etwas angefahren habe auf seite eins...und genau nach fehler suchen, um mir irgendwie ans bein zu pinkeln, du bist lachhaft :q
> 
> ich habe mit meinem posting eine frage beantwortet und etwas ergänzt, darum auch die zitate der frage, der antwort (frage galt nämlich eigentlich mir, nur wurde sie vorweg von jemand anderne beantwortet [danke dafür]).


 


Ganz bestimmt nicht.|wavey:

Jürgen


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> über kurz oder lang werden auch noch fängige methoden und systeme verboten, wirst schon sehen.
> 
> zb. dropshot oder boilies. steht auch ein bericht in der aktuellen "der raubfisch" zeitschrift mit dem titel "dropshop verbot"...da geht es darum, dass der autor der meinung ist, barsche sterben aus und die artenvielfalt verändert sich, weil dropshot einfach zu fängig für unter anderem barsch ist...
> sowas bei einer broschüre des VDSF zu lesen würde mich nicht wundern, aber in einer weit verbreiteten angler-zeitschrift für raubfische...#d


 

alsoo ich habe auf ds noch keinen Barsch gefangen.
vermutlich bin ich zu doof damit umzugehen oder habe die falschen stellen beangelt. aber grundeln kann man damit prima fangen im Main!


----------



## e.shikari (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



omnimc schrieb:


> alsoo ich habe auf ds noch keinen Barsch gefangen.
> vermutlich bin ich zu doof damit umzugehen oder habe die falschen stellen beangelt. aber grundeln kann man damit prima fangen im Main!



der autor des besagten berichts, würde jetzt hier argumentieren mit: 

alle schon gefangen worden, der barsch ist in deinem gewässer schon eine klare rarität geworden und die weissfische werden in den nächsten jahren eine plage werden. denn der bruträuber barsch wird die stückzahl nicht mehr so minimieren können...


----------



## Moe (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



riecken schrieb:


> Wie ist das den mit Matze koch und co..? die nehmen das auf Vid auf und verkaufen das ?? wie ist da die rechts lage ?|bigeyes



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Ich finde es auch zum K***** wie einige "Profis" sich auf den DVDs der bekannten Angelzeitungen präsentieren. Wie lange die Fische dort vor der Kamera hin und hergedreht und fleißig mit 47 Adjektiven wie "ohhh ein schöner Brocken...herrlich....toll" beschrieben werden müssen ist oberpeinlich. Da ist fremdschämen angesagt!!! Was denken denn nicht-Angler von uns Anglern, wenn solche angeblichen Profis sich so verhalten ;+|rolleyes#c
Und wenn dann einer zu 2400€ anscheinend nach einer Fotoorgie verurteilt wird braucht man sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## longlongsilver (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Fanne schrieb:


> achja  hier schreien wieder mal die mehrzahl an karpfenangler das das man doch schweigsam es hinnehmen soll....
> 
> 
> ich  setze natürlich auch fische zurück ganz klar , ich weiss auch das ich mich unter umständen damit strafbar mache !
> ...



du bist wohl auch einer von denen die ihren fisch falls sie ihn zurücksetzen wollen nochmal durch den dreck ziehen und verletzen.

es ist immer sinnvoll wenigstens eine kleine matte dabei zu haben um den fisch so gut wie möglich zu schützen. ich lege ihn selbst auf die matte wenn ich ihn töten will.


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



e.shikari schrieb:


> der autor des besagten berichts, würde jetzt hier argumentieren mit:
> 
> alle schon gefangen worden, der barsch ist in deinem gewässer schon eine klare rarität geworden und die weissfische werden in den nächsten jahren eine plage werden. denn der bruträuber barsch wird die stückzahl nicht mehr so minimieren können...


 
mit der rarität gebe ich dir recht. aber die grundeln rauben genug und für die weissfische haben wir weissdeutsche angler die sich denen annehmen:q


----------



## longlongsilver (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



omnimc schrieb:


> mit der rarität gebe ich dir recht. aber die grundeln rauben genug und für die weissfische haben wir weissdeutsche angler die sich denen annehmen:q




ja du hast recht mit den grundeln es ist echt schlimm geworden.

ich war am wochenende am rhein mit der feeder jeder biss eine grundel teilweise bis zu 30cm das ist doch nicht mehr normal das man nicht mal ein rotauge oder brassen fängt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> *du bist wohl auch einer von denen die ihren fisch falls sie ihn zurücksetzen wollen nochmal durch den dreck ziehen und verletzen.*
> 
> es ist immer sinnvoll wenigstens eine kleine matte dabei zu haben um den fisch so gut wie möglich zu schützen. ich lege ihn selbst auf die matte wenn ich ihn töten will.


 


@ longlongsilver,#h

ich kenne weder dich noch Fanne. Aber dieser Spruch geht
zu weit und sollte von einem Mod beurteilt werden.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## longlongsilver (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

aus so einem satz den er dort geschrieben hat kann man doch nur schliessen das er keine matte hat und den fisch auf den boden legt. 

oder lässt er ihn schweben????


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Veruteilung erfolgte nicht wegen dem Zurücksetzen sondern wegen der Fotoorgie.
> Wer so dämlich ist hat das zurecht verdient.



Dann isser wirklich selber Schuld!


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

papperlapapp ich lernte eins feuchte finger langen auch.


----------



## longlongsilver (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ longlongsilver,#h
> 
> ich kenne weder dich noch Fanne. Aber dieser Spruch geht
> zu weit und sollte von einem Mod beurteilt werden.#d
> ...



und wenn man sich mal deine posts durchliest bist du ja auch nicht immer ganz freundlich zu anderen board mitgliedern.

fass dir erstma an die eigene nase.


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

schonmal einen aal mit feuchten fingern abgehakt???


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



			
				longlongsilver;3287916[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]und wenn man sich mal deine posts durchliest bist du ja auch nicht immer ganz freundlich zu anderen board mitgliedern.[/COLOR]
> 
> fass dir erstma an die eigene nase.


 


Da hast du sicher Recht.Aber solch unverschämte Unterstellungen wie du sie von dir gibst,wirst du 
sicher in keinem Posting von mir finden.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> du bist wohl auch einer von denen die ihren fisch falls sie ihn zurücksetzen wollen nochmal durch den dreck ziehen und verletzen.


Vielleicht gehört er aber auch zu denjenigen, die den Fisch im Wasser fotografieren und abhaken.


----------



## longlongsilver (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



omnimc schrieb:


> papperlapapp ich lernte eins feuchte finger langen auch.




was ist denn mit grossen fischen die du mit beiden händen anfassen musst lässt du ihn dann schweben oder nimmst du dann deine dritte hand um ihn z.b abzuhaken.


----------



## maesox (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Dass das hier wieder in ner C&R-Debatte endet war fast klar

Wer Lebewesen ohne Grund tötet verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und das steht bekanntlich über dem Fischereigesetz #h...das nur mal nebenbei.

Für Leute die ihre Fische z.B stundenlang hältern, um sie im besten Licht zu fotografieren habe ich ebenfalls kein Verständnis. 
Welches exakte Handeln in diesem Fall diese Strafe zur Folge hatte, ist uns nicht ekannt (wenn ich nichts überlesen habe). Von daher sollte man nicht gleich voreilig auf diese Personen "einschlagen"!!

Angelkritikern gibt man mit solchen "Kampfrunden"wie hier, in denen wir uns gegenseitig "zerfleischen", wahre "Steilvorlagen...#d

Wir gehen hier alle der gleichen Passion nach - dann behandelt euch auch dementsprechend...


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> was ist denn mit grossen fischen die du mit beiden händen anfassen musst lässt du ihn dann schweben oder nimmst du dann deine dritte hand um ihn z.b abzuhaken.


 

da kann ich nix zu sagen fange ja nur grundeln
aber ich angel auch nicht gezielt auf fische zum fototermin.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Das steht im Grundgesetz?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das steht im Grundgesetz?


 

Was?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Sowas hier  ist gemeint ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu_ehSNvIvE


TSG meinte er wohl.


#h


----------



## maesox (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das steht im Grundgesetz?




Sorry, meinte Tierschutzgesetz  (erster Abschnitt grundsatz §1).


----------



## ivo (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Oh man, sehr amüsant was hier einige Gutmenschen zum besten geben. Die reinsten Ökos. Auf den ein oder anderen trifft wirklich Piratenfischer voll zu. 
Aber macht nur so weiter...

Im übrigen sollte jeder Gewässerwart glücklich über jeden Fisch sein der darin bleibt. Ach ich vergass, einige gehen ja nicht Angeln, die gehen Fische fangen bis die Angelkarte wieder raus ist...


----------



## omnimc (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

@Maesox

Angelkritikern gibt man mit solchen "Kampfrunden"wie hier, in denen wir uns gegenseitig "zerfleischen", wahre "Steilvorlagen...#d

Wir gehen hier alle der gleichen Passion nach - dann behandelt euch auch dementsprechend... 



also ich weiß ja nicht welcher Passion du folgst,aber ich angel um zu angeln und wenn ich was fange mag ich das auch essen. ich würde bestimmt nicht wochenlang für hunderte euro futter ins wasser schmeißen für ein dicken karpfen um ihm zu küssen und wieder zurückzusetzen.
die strafe von 2400 euro werden am grundgehalt meist festgelegt scheinbar hat es hier keinen armen getroffen.#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

Ui|bigeyes

Ich mach das gleich erst mal dicht und räum ggfs. auf bevor das hier noch ausartet. Danach mach ich wieder auf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2011)

*AW: catch and release=2.400€ Strafe*

So, alles mal durchgelesen und entschieden, dass der Trööt geschlossen bleibt.

Es ist kaum zu begreifen wie sich hier manche gegenseitig angreifen. Dazu noch auf Grund von Spekulationen.

Da es sich wohl um ein offizielles Urteil handelt warten wir mal ab bis wir da was genaues wissen. Dann machen wir dazu einen neuen Trööt auf in dem dann ohne allgemeine C&R Debatte über das Urteil diskutiert werden kann.

Bis dahin kann jeder für sich mal überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist, wenn wir Angler uns wegen sowas gegenseitig an die Karre fahren.


----------

